# blkid and gparted/qtparted -- same HD, 2 different stories.

## dE_logics

```
# blkid|grep ntfs

/dev/sda1: UUID="124C783A4C781AA5" TYPE="ntfs"

/dev/sda8: UUID="60543AE65023956E" LABEL="game1" TYPE="ntfs"

/dev/sda10: UUID="04BCEB90329753DA" LABEL="game" TYPE="ntfs"
```

However gparted and qtparted state that there's no label for /dev/sda8

Even more interesting is the output of fdisk - 

```
fdisk -l

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1         293     2353491    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2             294        9729    75794670    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sda5             294         815     4192902   83  Linux

/dev/sda6             816         946     1052226   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda7             947        2102     9285538+  83  Linux

/dev/sda8            9207        9729     4200966   83  Linux

/dev/sda9            2103        2690     4723078+  83  Linux

/dev/sda10           2691        3996    10490413+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda11           3997        9206    41849293+  83  Linux
```

It says /dev/sda8 is a linux partition which is not true...

----------

## dE_logics

The problem got solved after running testdisk, but would still like to know the reason for this.

----------

